# Piranha Invasion



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

it was on the history channel, it talked about piranhas in the United States. Apparently there is a population of red breast in Missouri, in the lake of the Ozarks. They have caught six piranhas in that lake in the last 3 yrs. Most were large Reds and one was some sort of serra (looked like a rhom). These are documented with pictures as proof. I was quite shocked at how these reds were surviving. In the winter they school around under ground springs. One under ground spring the temperature never goes below 57 degrees in the winter. The reds or pygo's seem to stay around these area's. Are these fish adapting to the cooler waters?

http://ozarksfirst.com/fulltext?nxd_id=271326


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Piranha's on Monster Quest show? Kinda weird because I thought that show was about Monsters like Big Foot and other weird creatures.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

same here i thought the same , so when i saw it was about piranhas i got quite excited. Something i hadn't seen yet.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Not sure if they are adapting, but the cold tolerance is bigger than most of us would expect.
According to an OPEFE experiment, they loose equilibrium below 10 degrees Celsius, what would mean that under normal conditions they won't survive.
However it also implies, that if they find a shelter that's warmer, they would be able to survive winter.

In an own experiment on cold tolerance, I kept a P.nattereri in 12 degrees for 7 days. Lost equilibrium on day 2, but nevertheless showed no signs or problems after slowly increasing the temperature again to 27 degrees after that week.

I can only assume that during loss of equilibrium, metabolism slows down what makes it easier to survive under cold conditions.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

what about piranhas on the springs in the amazon river systems,near mountain Andees?
what temeratures rules there?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

exactly at 2.52 minutes you see the serra (rhom).


----------

